# Tofu the vegan pigeon



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a pigeon that is possibly about 10 weeks old and her toe nails look too long. I feel uncomfortable to watch the toes lie side-ways because of her long toe nails. I found a forum saying that toe trimming is required for a pet pigeon. She can be defined as a pet pigeon as she lives in the house and flies inside the house. 
How often should I trim her toe nails? Is there any video clip showing how to trim the toes? How should I hold her while trimming her toe nails? 
The vet-the only vet I could find in the Seoul metropolitan area that has a good reputation of being able to treat birds- had no idea how to hold my bird even. He told me his only experience about birds, is with poultry at chicken farms...I got front line on her skin on the day. And, am never taking my lady to this vet-. I found a video clip showing how to hold a bird for check-ups but then my both hands are gonna be full holding her covering with towel. I find that she is very sensitive and smart. Yes, smart, and sensitive.

The house is small and she looks stressed for having to live inside the house. How do I treat her stress level when it going up with the fact she feels trapped inside the house all day by herself? She started to even peck on me hard, after I left her alone in my bedroom several days for 14 hours each time for work. I couldn't leave her go on without food for 14 hours-12 hours work and 2 hours commuting- so that I left the two food bowls and a water bowl. She didn't eat them that much. Nibbled a bit. She must be hungry but then she won't eat that much when I returned.

Adding to this,
I have another problem with her diet. Ever since she swallowed a tiny piece of wood that have swollen inside her stomach to end up with making her sick to throw up and ill for a couple of days, she hasn't been eating the food that she liked previously. She loved tofu,finely chopped and lightly pan fried carrot and broccoli,lightly toasted seaweeds flakes,boiled and finely chopped cabbage, cooked black rice,and chopped fresh apples. She'd not been eating them at all for a couple of days and this really worried me. I've tried to feed her almost everything that I could find on-line but the she wouldn't... And then she started eating this toasted black sesame seeds. Only the sesame seeds on top of all the other food that I prepared for her. 

I now have a little bit more time and decided to take her out sometimes such as when I walk to the cafe for coffee etc but I can't let her fly away without a proper leash attached to her. I took her out to the park and so on previously, cause she just sat on my shoulder and she didn't fly away. I loved it and it's only 4 weeks ago but now I can't... with all these health problems and being mad at me for being left alone all day...
When I take her out, I cover her with a towel which gives her no freedom of moving around. She loved the car ride when I took her out to drive around but cleaning the car after that was some problem... You know the bird poops, left everywhere inside the car.

Another question. Is it good to let her dip in the sink for a bath three times a week? She hops into the sink about when I finish doing the dishes and loves to splash in the lukewarm water that I fill in. I can tell when she wants to take a bath so that I clean the sink quickly when she shows sign of wanting to take a bath. She sometimes walk into the bathroom wanting to take a shower and she looks so cute when spreading her wings to get water from the shower head splashed on her wings when I run it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would suggest that you feed her on a seed and grain diet, with occasional green leaf to nibble at, and see that she has grit (crushed oystershell would be fine). These are what a pigeon would normally eat - no toasted anything, just seeds, grain, maybe lentils and peas too.

(Here we have the availability of proper pigeon food mix, but I have no idea if you have, maybe, racing pigeon fanciers where you are and where they might get their supplies)

I have never had to trim a pigeon's toenails, but we have a few whose beaks have to be trimmed regularly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, as has been mentioned, your bird needs a seed and grain diet. He will not be healthy eating toasted sesame seeds.
As far as trimming the nails, you must be careful when doing that, as the vein will grown longer in a nail that has grown long. Take off just a bit, wait a week or two and take some more off. The vein will recede in the claw as it is shortened. I just hold the bird on my lap, on his back, and have a firm hold on the foot so that he cannot kick, because you could accidentally cut off too much if he does. They will usually calm down and let you do it. But take just a little off, give the vein time to recede, like a week or so, then take a bit more. Also, in case the worst happens, and you cut into the vein, he can bleed a lot. Keep some flour or something to press on the bleed to help stop it. They sell things that will help it to stop bleeding, but have heard that flour helps. Hopefully you won't need it.


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. I bought this grain-seed mix for her as well, and a mineral block for her to peck on. She won't eat the mix at all. It has 10 different kind of grain and seeds but I'm unsure if they are human-grade bird food.
This morning, she ate some sesame seeds and chopped apples. Not a lot and this concerns me considering how much she ate before the throw-up.
I feel so bad thinking back that I couldn't know what that little thing that she was trying to swallow on the day....and she did swallow, to end up with stomach illness.

Now she is so cautious about food, and refusing anything else except the lightly toasted sesame seeds. Sesame seeds are pretty nutritious and am working on getting her to eat other foods. Wouldn't it be better to eat sesame seeds, apples and tofu than not to eat at all?

And voila, I was able to cut her toe nails this morning. Just a bit of several of them. I couldn't get all 8 of them though. I was so nervous I might hurt her so that the ones she was hiding from me are....still very long. She didn't bleed as I cut half the white area of each toe nail. : ) I'm anxious to try again next week, to cut the rest of them.


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

Now Tofu has one water bowl and three food bowls. The first is for the main food that I cook for her everyday, second is for the sesame seeds, and the last is for the grain-seed mix....I barely have me time.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

If an adult were to put a McDonald's Happy Meal and a fruit bowl in front of a young child, you can bet that the child will choose to eat the Happy Meal (unless you're talking about my kid..who is weird). Same with pigeons. They will choose what tastes good over what is good for them. My pigeon, Simon LOVES his black sunflower seeds. If I were to allow him full access to them, he would never eat the seeds and grains he is supposed to eat. What I would end up with is a fat and under-nourished pigeon. 

As with everyone, treats are ok to a point but will cause problems if eaten as meals only. So all of that work you are doing is only hurting your friend. Take out the "junk food" and use it for special treats only. Don't give your pigeon a choice and only give the healthy seeds and grains for meals.


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel so devastated. I can not let it out even and feeling so numbed. I walked around the town checking up all the pigeons strolling and picking food on the sidewalks constantly, but my pigeon was not there. 
This morning, Tofu flew out of the house while I opening the door heading toward the storage room in the front yard. I didn't think this escape would end with her not having returned home at this time, after twilight and the evening fell. Last time she did, she spent 3 hours outside enjoying sun until she got hungry and I got her in my arms back with food to make her come near to eat the food.
As you know, Tofu hasn't been eating that much ever since the stomach illness and she had started to have her guard up against me ever since I did hold her as the vet forced me to as the vet would do the chickens in the farm, which looked so hurting and humiliating to my baby.

I was doing house chores taking garbage out etc, and she'd follow me if I was out of her sight. And she even lowered herself very near me so that I could catch her to take her back home. I thought it would be ok for her to stay outside a little longer to get the sunlight etc. But she kept staying up over 10 feet high where I couldn't reach, and I had to close the door and window to take a shower to get ready to leave.
I opened the door as soon as I finished taking a shower to see if she was safe.
She was gone. I've got lots of things to do and I feel lost. I'm unable to proceed anything after that.
She's been plucking her feathers recently and she'd never stop. She lost weight a lot recently with refusing all the food that I gave her. Except for the sesame seeds and apples.
Where would she get her water. Where would she take a bath that she loves. Where would she be sleeping tonight. She always sleeps on my blanket.
What if a neighboring cat hurt her.
She was used to starve by losing the battle of who gets the food first 4 weeks to her brother and she survived the sponge at the side of the windowsill and poops until I separated her from her brother. 
She wasn't happy having to live inside the house ever since she tasted the freedom of flying freely and always tried to get out. My heart was torn between, if I should keep her, or let go. But would she be able to survive? Would she be able to return home for food that she's been refusing...

I told my friends I'm ok and I believe Tofu now has freedom she dearly wished and spirits and angels must be protecting her. But I don't know if we are ok, both me and Tofu.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

As far as the bathing in your kitchen sink, I don't see it as a problem for the pigeon, but I do hope you sterilize the sink afterwards. We as humans can catch sicknesses from what could be in their feces. I set a pan with luke warm water in our bathtub and let Simon bathe in that. Afterwards, I sterilize the tub. 

I use infant nail trimmers for Simon. Someone on here posted about putting a brick in the cage to keep nails short acting like an emery board when they perch on it. Never did it but worth trying if you are worried about nicking the quicks. Jay3 mentioned that you can buy stuff to stop the bleeding if you were to cut a nail too short. It's called "Kwik Stop" and you can buy it at any pet store. Always good to have on hand.

Not sure how the temps are over there, but have you thought about making an outside enclosure for daytime fun when you are not home? That would break up the daily boredom and give your friend something to look forward to when you aren't home to give attention.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear. I posted before seeing your update. 

Losing our friends is devastating. Trust me, I know. Our beloved Henri escaped this past August, leaving Simon with no friend and us(hubby, daughter and myself) totally distraught. We did anything and everything to get her back home. After time, I realized that if Henri REALLY wanted to come back, she would have. I think her need for other pigeons(Simon was a pain in the butt to her) and freedom is what makes her happy and the reason she didn't return. We need to remember that birds weren't made for cages and to have as indoor pets. They belong with a flock and to be able to fly in the sky anytime they wish. 

There is a chance Tofu may come back. Give it a week or two. If she doesn't come back, wish her the best at her new life and try to feel happy for her. She's doing what she wants. It takes time, but my pains of Henri's loss has now been replaced with the content feeling that she is free to do as she pleases.


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

*My first bird taught me an amazing lesson*

Tofu always knew my inner most thoughts right away. Instantaneously. My fake joy, or fake calmness wouldn't be heard. Only the most genuine ones deep down within, hidden from myself sometimes. Her love was unconditional and her decision was made the best for me, always.

I've learned how to connect to the nature more straight and direct way by connecting to Tofu. I sensed she was a female and by examining her bone structure, flat head, etc, I know I was right.
I am not in a situation to have space for a bird in my mind, time to learn how to take care of a bird as a house pet and to care for a bird, or to learn by having a bird. Tofu is my first bird but won't be the only bird. 
I don't know how it happened but it happened. Tofu vanished. 
I'll return this website to let you know when I have Tofu back with me by stealing my bird from me when I can. I have a plan.

Nature always gives us more than we know even if we humans have been disrespecting, ignoring, and taking it for granted the unconditional gifts from nature. This is what Tofu taught me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wonder why the bird flew off?... hmmm I have a few guesses but that would not be helpfull.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> wonder why the bird flew off?... hmmm I have a few guesses but that would not be helpfull.


*I'm having similar thoughts.... *


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tofu, before the changes*

Tofu smiling before the moving and changes etc : file attached.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does he often breath like that with open beak?


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tofu is a maiden pigeon not he*

I don't think so. She was happy to see her food and about to peck on her food...I feel so guilty for having been too busy. I worked 12 hours a day at the time and had to travel 3 hours round trip to/from work and spent another hour to cook for Tofu. I barely had time to sleep after cleaning/doing laundry/and taking a shower for 3 weeks working over time cause my company couldn't find someone to work the other shift. Eventually they fired me when they found someone else to do the same shift at a lower pay and I had to go get a new job, which added more work on top of having to move to a new place because the place kicked me out for keeping a pigeon inside. I blame myself for not making enough time to go search how to train Tofu and what food to feed for those 3 weeks -I even had a part time job adding to that- etc.... Is it really all my fault for the things rolled this way.


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

*Here's other pic of Tofu*

She loved walking on my laptop keyboard.(Sorry... it's upside down. It's almost4am here and I will fix the pic tomorrow.)


----------



## Soulbee (Oct 5, 2014)

*Other pics of Tofu*

I went through all the pics of Tofu that I had taken and her beak, pretty much in most of them, was closed. You can tell how bright her smile was before the moving and all the life hassle that I had to sort out in a very short time, in the first pic I posted. I'm not joking Tofu displayed so much intellect and sensitivity in many many ways until my life event might have crushed her...


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

*Little Tofu*

I am so sorry you lost him. It's obvious you loved him, and maybe one day you'll have a chance to help another bird. My sincerest sympathy; I know how it feels


----------



## kimochi (Jan 7, 2015)

You are a pretty girl. Your English is very good for someone from South Korea. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very sorry to hear Tofu flew away. You may see Tofu again in your neighborhood. I hope another pigeon comes your way in the future. You may want to see if anyone has a non releasable pigeon who might make a good pet, one who was injured and can no longer fly for example. I'm sure Tofu appreciated your love and caring and is thinking fondly of you. Be happy that he/she is enjoying life. Best wishes. Every time I release a rehabbed bird like the crow last year, it is hear trending, happy yet sad. I keep picturing Crowsy very happy and free, which helps.


----------

